# Why do you dislike a brand chat thread.....



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi,

So after seeing another thread, we are all a very opinionated lot.

Lots of people say well I don't like French cars, I'd never buy Jap etc etc....

What makes you dislike a certain a brand etc? Let us know anything you want, poor dealer service? Car fell apart?

Interested to see if most of these are just Stigmas from a bygone era...

For example, I never wanted to own a SEAT and I was a French car lover, then I happened across my new Exeo and love it. Why did I dislike SEAT, tbh I don't know...the cars didn't take my fancy, the interiors were all a bit nasty (in my opinion) maybe that's why?

Let's get a good discussion going, lets keep it friendly though so we don't get locked 

Cheers

Jamie


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm, I see this thread getting locked fairly quickly lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used to drive fords untill their newer cars lack some serious build quality and these are the issues I had with them plus the dealership gave a shocking lack of customer service, and poor workmanship in their servicing. Once they evan put in the wrong grade of engine oil while doing a routine service.

that's why I will never buy their cars again:devil:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

danwel said:


> Hmmm, I see this thread getting locked fairly quickly lol


Self-fulfilling prophecy


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

danwel said:


> Hmmm, I see this thread getting locked fairly quickly lol


keep it unlocked, I like a good roast:lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Anything French , due to being a mechanic and them usually being a pita to work on . Don't dislike them as such but id only have one if someone else was fixing it !


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

my reason for disliking french cars, my father drove citroen and renault amd so did my mother, mainly because they were cheaper. but that has ttanslated itself in quality . i never liked peugeot because lots of people driving one of those were crappy drivers, and many act like they own a ferrari!
having a peugeot from work now, I work here 3 weeks and it's my 4th car. always something is malfinctioning, door dorsn't close properly, electrical problems. and they don't feel well build, in materials and design... it's like everything is just a little off place...


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've owned quite a few Peugeots and apart from Age related grief and the engine (BMW PSA Unit) in my old 207 GTi I've never had any 'real' problems with them.

Are people too picky? Do people see things that are wrong which really they aren't?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

People naturally covert there own car brand higher than the rival brands. Shame people cant be more open and enjoy the highs and lows of owning multiple brands in there car history. 

I cringe when people return to the same manufacturer for the new model without looking around at what others have to offer. Id personally never sell a clio mk3 200 for a 200T without trying the new fiesta and 208 first for example.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Due to a very bad experience, I'd avoid buying another Citroën. I avoided stereotypes about French cars and bought a 2009 Citroën C5 2.0HDi. 

It lived up to its French stereotype and some. The customer care was dreadful from Citroen and their dealers. I would not even consider another based on the experience. 

I still don't hate them though. 

I don't hate any brand to be honest. I feel I can remain impartial and see what a car is for what it is.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I hate French cars (especially Renault.) The reason is because I just think they are crappy made & slow cars for the engine size.....in other words they lack serious build quality in my opinion.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I think that brand failures and stereotypes are less relevant nowadays with so many manufacturing groups sharing engines etc. 

I think that automotive engineering for cars and bikes has improved dramatically since the mid 1980s?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Due to a very bad experience, I'd avoid buying another Citroën. I avoided stereotypes about French cars and bought a 2009 Citroën C5 2.0HDi.
> 
> It lived up to its French stereotype and some. The customer care was dreadful from Citroen and their dealers. I would not even consider another based on the experience.
> 
> ...


What happened with your C5?

I worked as a Salesman at a Citroen dealer and we didn't have many C5s come in....one poor chap was driving around Europe and the suspension wouldn't hold pressure so he was driving around low rider style all the way back to the UK 

I can honestly say out of all the cars I have owned all of them have had issues, and I've had a Fiat, some Peugeots, Fords, BMW, Vauxhall and even my new SEAT has issues.

The one car that has never had anything go wrong with, has only needed a cambelt and brake pads is my sisters P Reg 1.5 Diesel Peugeot 106  lol....guess there's not much to go wrong! haha


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I hate French cars (especially Renault.) The reason is because I just think they are crappy made & slow cars for the engine size.....in other words they lack serious build quality in my opinion.


Have you been in any of the new raft of French cars? DS3, DS4, DS5? New Clio, Peugeot 208?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I dislike french cars becuase of their overall lack of substance feel. My last car before The Tank was a citroen c4 coupe(by loeb) and even though the door was huge, you could open and pull it closed with just two fingers. I had a bump in it when someone pulled out on to a roundabout and then stopped dead to answer her phone. I went into the back of her at 10 mph and wrote the left front corner off. Dreadfull cars and i've had a few.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

asonda said:


> What happened with your C5?
> 
> I worked as a Salesman at a Citroen dealer and we didn't have many C5s come in....one poor chap was driving around Europe and the suspension wouldn't hold pressure so he was driving around low rider style all the way back to the UK
> 
> ...


Just a silly amount of build quality issues.

It spent 18 weeks of my 18 months ownership in the garage.

Things coming loose, falling off, headlamps that wouldn't remain on height, the handbrake failed and I was left with the car to use for 10 weeks until the part arrived. The list of really niggly irritating faults was endless. I was only ever weeks between having to go back.

Car was eventually rejected with help from trading standards.

Every job the dealers did lead to another job to repair the mess they made.

For example when they replaced the handbrake, the car came back with big scratches on the centre console, big lever marks and a hole torn in the gearstick gator. They didn't say anything and hoped I wouldn't say anything.

Although on saying that, a BMW dealer did worse.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> What happened with your C5?
> 
> I worked as a Salesman at a Citroen dealer and we didn't have many C5s come in....one poor chap was driving around Europe and the suspension wouldn't hold pressure so he was driving around low rider style all the way back to the UK
> 
> ...


Modern cars now have so many gadgets in them, Sat Nav, Blue Tooth, a set up for this, adjustable for that, so more reasons to go wrong


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

The only brand I have a problem with and I dont know because i've never driven or even been in one is Citroen , I have no idea why its the way it is 

Also Vauxhalls , my god all that cheap plastic


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Just a silly amount of built quality issues.
> 
> It spent 18 weeks of my 18 months ownership in the garage.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had both a really awful car (all manufacturers get them) I think they conspire to build atleast 1 in every 1000 cars to annoy people 

and a useless dealer...

I think a lot of issues come from the Dealer more so than the cars tbh...The dealer I worked at is an Independent Citroen Dealer and their workshop do an amazing Job but our sales side was a joke tbh. The workshop were always joking they had to clean up our mess...



Soul boy 68 said:


> Modern cars now have so many gadgets in them, Sat Nav, Blue Tooth, a set up for this, adjustable for that, so more reasons to go wrong


Definitely agree with that...

Do you think peoples perceptions of cars such as French cars comes from perhaps everybody giving them a bad rep which then exagerates issues further than what they are where as if it happened in a German car people would be like 'oh it's just a one off'

For example the recent raft of VAG cars with oil pumps going wrong and knackering engines...that's pretty serious right?

The swirl flaps on BMWs that get ingested into the engines causing ridiculous amount of damage....

Just trying to be balanced here....do VAG and BMW get away with it because it has some 'Prestige' behind it so people feel the need to defend it?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> Sounds like you had both a really awful car (all manufacturers get them) I think they conspire to build atleast 1 in every 1000 cars to annoy people
> 
> and a useless dealer...
> 
> ...


BMs and VAGS are not with out their issues too, all car makes have their problems so it's more to do with image and desiarability:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

asonda said:


> Sounds like you had both a really awful car (all manufacturers get them) I think they conspire to build atleast 1 in every 1000 cars to annoy people
> 
> and a useless dealer...
> 
> ...


I know fine well how common mechanical and electrical faults are. Never have I owned any car that hasn't had one. I do however know that I spot faults that other people wouldn't.

There is also a lot of people who hide problems with their car. It's always the best car in the world when they own it and they'll never admit when something is wrong.

Seen loads of people like that and even a few caught out on this forum telling people they haven't had a single fault with their car.

All manufacturers have some serious issues with certain models or engine.

None of the German brands are reliable as people make out and often people kid themselves on how superior the build quality is too.

If you took the badges off a car, many buyers would struggle to tell the quality difference between a good middle of the road brand and their superior brand, or the way they drive.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I am not sure i dislike any brand, there are brands i wouldn't purchase again though due to bad personal experiences with reliability, build and the actual dealers.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

For some reason, I don't know why I've always had a dislike for vauxhall in general, just am irattional dislike, the Peugeots I've had have always had strange electrical problems. And I vowed never to have another volvo due to the amount of grief I had with my old v70.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

It amazes me how a used car that might have been treated badly by anybody, will put someone of an ENTIRE brand.....crazy


----------



## harmonic (Jan 28, 2014)

I used to like Audis but now I can't stand them and in part comes down to their lying adverts. 

Quattro does not improve grip, it improves traction. I might be pedantic pointing out the difference but it wouldn't be difficult to get it right.

After a bad experience with a Passat I'm not a fan of VWs either but still wouldn't class myself as anti-VAG. There's nothing wrong with Seats or Skodas


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Ok, here we go.

VW - only because i had a MK4 Golf and it was the pits. I will never have another one again if it was free.

BMW 3 series My two neighbours have one and they are both c$cks. Again not saying anyone else who has one is at all, they are and for that reason i would never have one.

Very silly reasons but my reasons neverless


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I hate any form of Peugeot. I hate majority of renaults apart from the sport range. 

Vauxhall Ftw 

Also bmw5 series, purely because 99% of owners are knobs


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> I hate any form of Peugeot. I hate majority of renaults apart from the sport range.
> 
> Vauxhall Ftw
> 
> Also bmw5 series, purely because 99% of owners are knobs


Why is it that the majority of posts you have made in the past week or so are negative and derogatory towards other members on here??
Do you have some issues??


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I hate French cars (especially Renault.) The reason is because I just think they are crappy made & slow cars for the engine size.....in other words they lack serious build quality in my opinion.


"Think" they are badly made kind of sums up the debate. I know mine isnt as well made as my last car but I still prefer the overall package .

Dave


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> Ok, here we go.
> 
> VW - only because i had a MK4 Golf and it was the pits. I will never have another one again if it was free.
> 
> ...


This is the point of this thread though, why do people hate cars when there is no rational reason behind it haha 



Kimo73 said:


> I hate any form of Peugeot. I hate majority of renaults apart from the sport range.
> 
> Vauxhall Ftw
> 
> Also bmw5 series, purely because 99% of owners are knobs


I hate Vauxhalls, tin cans  The Citroen Dealer I was a salesman at is also a Vauxhall Certified Warranty and Repair Centre....all I saw was broke Vauxhalls 

Also, I used to be a Knob  I Sold my old 5 because it was old, a stop gap car and I personally did a whole Autobox service on it as the oil cooler fecked through corrosion... was a very solid and very nice car though, was a 520i E39...so underpowered a lot but it did show me what the quality of a German car back then when it was new (1997) was like compared to other brands and back then, yes most people are right, chalk and cheese the difference in Quality.

Today though......not much in it.



D.Taylor R26 said:


> "Think" they are badly made kind of sums up the debate. I know mine isnt as well made as my last car but I still prefer the overall package .
> 
> Dave


Think Think Think....

Bit of a surprise for you whilst at Citroen that C5 that was mentioned earlier supposedly have double the amount of money spent on developing it then the Audi A4 that was out at the same time....not sure if that was a Citroen injection but it was what we were told.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Why is it that the majority of posts you have made in the past week or so are negative and derogatory towards other members on here??
> Do you have some issues??


Where is this?

No one has said they own a 5 series?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

No need to argue, we're all in the 1% that aren't, except that kid in the other thread that got locked a week or two ago 

Chill...this is a good thread, I think it's incredible the emotion and irrational thinking behind why people like a brand or not haha!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

What you need to remember is we are a forum that contain more than just one brand so if you say 99% of 5 series owners are knobs then you are more than likely to put people noses out, same as calling Ford Frauds etc etc etc etc .

Be respectful to each other is all i ask.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shaun said:


> What you need to remember is we are a forum that contain more than just one brand so if you say 99% of 5 series owners are knobs then you are more than likely to put people noses out, same as calling Ford Frauds etc etc etc etc .
> 
> Be respectful to each other is all i ask.


I was having a light hearted joke lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

asonda said:


> No need to argue, we're all in the 1% that aren't, except that kid in the other thread that got locked a week or two ago
> 
> Chill...this is a good thread, I think it's incredible the emotion and irrational thinking behind why people like a brand or not haha!


Obviously you was able to see that it was banter ...


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I thanked the wrong posts above, went for Shauns post and ended up thanking them all as the page kept reloading LOL....

ANYWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

How do you lot think of Kia? I see their new range of stuff as well built, very cost effective vehicles but perhaps depreciate a bit too much....but then what doesn't these days...

Have they broke from the stereotype? has Dacia taken over from them in that kind of 'Image' department?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

We have just had a new Kia Ceed as a hire car for 3 months and put 12k on it, TBH i was quite impressed when we first got it, quite a few toys and looked good, it also went well (130 bhp ish petrol iirc), on the downside it had kind of a pause when you accelerated away which made it feel like you was going to stall !!, plus after a few miles things started to rattle a bit too.

All in though it was OK, not sure what a 3 year old one would be like after alot of miles though ?



asonda said:


> I thanked the wrong posts above, went for Shauns post and ended up thanking them all as the page kept reloading LOL....
> 
> ANYWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> ...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Would never touch Ford again. Had a mk 4 Escort many years ago. Local dealership took 4 attempts to do a simply adjustment of the tracking. Gave up in the end and took it to the local grease monkey tyre fitters. Their attitude to some poor chap collecting his brand new car with a flat battery was to stick it on charge instead of replacing it.

I don't dislike French cars, just wouldn't buy one.

Detest Vauxhall with a passion.

Personally, I stick to German & Japanese.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

neilos said:


> Would never touch Ford again. Had a mk 4 Escort many years ago. Local dealership took 4 attempts to do a simply adjustment of the tracking. Gave up in the end and took it to the local grease monkey tyre fitters. Their attitude to some poor chap collecting his brand new car with a flat battery was to stick it on charge instead of replacing it.
> 
> I don't dislike French cars, just wouldn't buy one.
> 
> ...


German and jap are where it's at


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I've had from Toyota to Renault and have had trouble to some extent with them all. There will be a forum for every car saying that the doors fall off when you go over 23 mph ( common problem. ) The engine blows up if your Aunt isn't called Maud. The seats come to life at night and sodomize your dog, ( they all do that Sir. ) I won't overlook any brand if it seems sound and has good history and I like it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The only car I have had fail its mot was a 1.4 206, it failed on emissions, it's also the only car that had a mechanical issue in that the head gasket failed, they were common but it had been replaced prior to me buying it so it was obviously done badly. I had a polo that I had to have a clutch in as the pedal was to heavy and risked snapping the pedal box.

I would however have another 206. I love driving different cars, the fullest ever was an a3dsg sline tdi, it was the dullest thing ever, I had no mechanical faith in the gearbox and the door handle fell off twice.

Kia, in the old days they were cheap and nasty, now, they are better but they have now lost there usp, they are too expensive. 7 year warrantys only benefit the second owner as I don't know many people who run them that long. The number on the used market would back this up. For me I have an issue with diesels rather than brand, they have become too complex and unreliable.

Perhaps what I do have an issue with is the owners more than the cars, many people don't seem to understand that most cars share many parts. People that buy vw's because they believe they are better than fords, in reality they are very similar, dealers let the manufactures down and most fords drive better than vw's it's how things are handled when things go wrong that counts, that's why the likes of Lexus score so well.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I bought my lexus because I thought it was going to be reliable and lo and behold my radiator blew on the way to the hospital today, but to be fair she is an old girl with extreme mileage, oh well.
Asonda I don't know if you were referring to me earlier, saying it is crazy yo write off a brand because of one old car, but I used to love my old v70 so I jumped at the chance to get the newer shape, but you only have to look online to see the vast amount of problems with the auto box, which is caused by poor design,in fact there are loads of issues with the v70, now the new ones might be a lot better, but I have totally lost confidence in the brand, that's all.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

I hate fords, i was the biggest fan ever, until my mk5 escort was stolen, possibly the easiest steal ever!, my old man and brother always buy used fords, mk2 fiestas,mk3, mk4, mondeos, now they have a diesel focus, burst water pump, petrol focus every light on dashboard, my brothers wife ka lux fails every year on worn rubbers above front suspension, every used forf they have had has been horrid, since my mk5 sport was stolen iwent through 5 years of buying anything jap, tax mot and less than 500 quid, all my sheds beat the fords hands down, bluebird was epic 200,000 miles everything worked ran it for a year, swapped it for a sunny coupe, brill car swapped that and cash for a nissan 100nx which is in my dw history, best 900 quid i ever spent, in the 4 years i had it ,it only ever asked for tyres an exhaust and brakes!, it would not die! I regret getting rid, my current celica does burn oil badly but it is unstoppable, top it up with 10£ oil at home bargains! It wont die


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

asonda said:


> Have you been in any of the new raft of French cars? DS3, DS4, DS5? New Clio, Peugeot 208?


Out if your list I've only driven the 208 - what an awful car, horrible interior where the radio is out of proportion & unbelievably sluggish.

Like the exterior style of the DS3 & DS4 though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a sluggish 208










A dull german car










Jap crap


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Mrs had a new KA for 3 weeks, it rust externally and was returned! 

Her dad as a long time mechanic was saying for the 3 months she was waiting for the car, cancel it, I hate Ford's they rust!

She was saying oh my god Dad it's 2011 not 1990, things have changed.

Oh how she was wrong!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Deniance said:


> I hate fords, i was the biggest fan ever, until my mk5 escort was stolen, possibly the easiest steal ever!, my old man and brother always buy used fords, mk2 fiestas,mk3, mk4, mondeos, now they have a diesel focus, burst water pump, petrol focus every light on dashboard, my brothers wife ka lux fails every year on worn rubbers above front suspension, every used forf they have had has been horrid, since my mk5 sport was stolen iwent through 5 years of buying anything jap, tax mot and less than 500 quid, all my sheds beat the fords hands down, bluebird was epic 200,000 miles everything worked ran it for a year, swapped it for a sunny coupe, brill car swapped that and cash for a nissan 100nx which is in my dw history, best 900 quid i ever spent, in the 4 years i had it ,it only ever asked for tyres an exhaust and brakes!, it would not die! I regret getting rid, my current celica does burn oil badly but it is unstoppable, top it up with 10£ oil at home bargains! It wont die


I don't particularly like fords, bland styling.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How can people hate what is just a generic bit of metal?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


>


The dull German car or this?Err the dull German car over this bland car any day:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> How can people hate what is just a generic bit of metal?


I guess maybe if you got run over by a diesel aud/ford/bmw, you wouldn't be thinking, oooh that sounded good


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> I guess maybe if you got run over by a diesel aud/ford/bmw, you wouldn't be thinking, oooh that sounded good


Too late Rising Power, I already saw your original post before the edit:lol: by the way you forgot the I in Audi, but I won't repeat what you posted first. I am not that wicked:thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Melkor said:


> Asonda I don't know if you were referring to me earlier, saying it is crazy yo write off a brand because of one old car,


lolol no but you made a good point, I think a good valid reason for disliking a brand would be due to a very obvious common fault though.

You haven't discounted the Volvo because you saw a girl fart in one...

I went off Peugeot big time because of my 207 GTi...the whole car was lovely but that BMW PSA co-developed engine was a piece of crap with the timing going wrong all the time and the High Pressure Fuel Pump.

What further annoyed me was that BMW tried their hardest to fix the problem, PSA originally didn't acknowledge it...BMW have now dropped that engine and designed something a little different for the new mini....PSA have carried on using the flawed lump in the DS3, DS4, DS5, 208 GTi (the only reason I wouldn't buy one as I do like them), RCZ etc etc....it's crazy.

Also BMW acknowledge the HPFP and recalled minis and for those that didn't get the recall they reduced the HPFP to £180...Pug were selling them for £375!!! Needless to say I gave BMW my money when my PEUGEOT broke... 

I am OK with Peugeot though as I like their HDi engines...all the ones I've had have been great and still have a 206 2.0HDi Eco as a second car that has 180k+ on the clock 



VW Golf-Fan said:


> Out if your list I've only driven the 208 - what an awful car, horrible interior where the radio is out of proportion & unbelievably sluggish.
> 
> Like the exterior style of the DS3 & DS4 though.


I would have a 208 over a DS3 purely because I used to sell DS3s....you get sick of looking at the same cars and spouting on about how good they are to the 'punters'  

Some of you guys answers are brilliant  I love the completely irrational ones..

This is a good one, SWMBOs mother....moaned at me and said you don't want to get an Automatic,t his was when I went to pick up my stop gap K**b BMW 5 series  , (she obv knew I was a salesman and loved my cars) I asked why and honest truth, no word of a lie....she said because Automatics have really bad brakes....lol wtf is that about?!?!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't dislike any brands to be honest. I think some are a bit more "meh" than others.
I'm more into car types than brands. For example, I'd rather have raging ***** boils than have a Golf, but I would have a Passat CC.
I'd rather have an axe inserted into my forehead than have a BMW 1, but I would gladly own an E32 7 series.
I'd happily drive a Seat Exeo, but would rather marry Rising Power than have a Seat Leon.
And so on, and so forth, Ad infinitum. Or nauseam.
So it's more, small frilly knickers girly shopping cars I dislike


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I don't dislike any brands to be honest. I think some are a bit more "meh" than others.
> I'm more into car types than brands. For example, I'd rather have raging ***** boils than have a Golf, but I would have a Passat CC.
> I'd rather have an axe inserted into my forehead than have a BMW 1, but I would gladly own an E32 7 series.
> I'd happily drive a Seat Exeo, but would rather marry Rising Power than have a Seat Leon.
> ...


You would rather marry me than have a peugeot 407 with a tarts handbag interior though


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> You would rather marry me than have a peugeot 407 with a tarts handbag interior though


It depends.
Can you cook?, Kerr can cook well. But he has dodgy taste in clothing, and the less we talk about his "White Fro" the better..


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> It depends.
> Can you cook?, Kerr can cook well. But he has dodgy taste in clothing, and the less we talk about his "White Fro" the better..


Yes


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a fairly irrational dislike of Renaults fro many years, purely because the steering wheel control stalks are always set out completely different to every other car I have ever driven.

They can be good cars to drive, but I am always unsettled by driving off from the side of the road with the windscreen wipers going and shouting "Oh FFS !!!" at the car...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

GleemSpray said:


> I have a fairly irrational dislike of Renaults fro many years, purely because the steering wheel control stalks are always set out completely different to every other car I have ever driven.
> 
> They can be good cars to drive, but I am always unsettled by driving off from the side of the road with the windscreen wipers going and shouting "Oh FFS !!!" at the car...


I drove a Hyundai Amica (got it as a courtesy car while my 406 was in for service) once, and the controls were a_r_se about face. I kept putting the wipers on as well


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Definitely not a brand snob here, don't hate any particular brand, but I would avoid certain cars for sure.
I wouldn't buy a VW/Audi simply because I find them boring to drive. I wouldn't have a Seat/Skoda either for the same reason but I might be more likely to pick one of those up for cost reasons.

Yes yes yes, I know owning a BMW, a Mercedes and a Porsche qualifies me as a German car owner, but I don't actually drive any of them daily. I have a particular enthusiasm for the W208 CLK, I've had 2 and I love my current one which I'm trying to get to concourse standard, but other Merc's (A class...) I'm not fond of. My 911 is a classic and was bought in a buy 'something special for £10k' situation. The X5 is a replacement for a Freelander; of all my cars Land Rovers have been the most common, I've had 8 Range Rovers! The X5 was supposed to be a Lexus RX400h, but this particular X5 stood out to my gf who's daily drive it is, so we went for it. After having all those Land Rovers, I'd still have another, preferably an L322 Range Rover next as you just can't beat the feeling you get when you drive one, but I'd never recommend one; 99% of people just don't understand that maintaining cars is actually essential, you need to do it, and Range Rovers can cause trouble. I can fix most of the faults myself, but most people can't so I wouldn't tell anyone else to buy one.

My daily is a Peugeot 407sw, and I love it. Fantastic car, I've always liked my big French cars, so comfy and relaxing to drive, not something that can be said about the 3 Germans, though the Merc is comfy, but road surface dependant. If you asked me which car I'd want to drive to Land End in, it'd be the Peugeot, and I guarantee it would get me there.

I wouldn't buy anything with a Fiat/GM Z19 diesel engine, Ford 1.8 Endura-D engine, or VAG 2.0 TDi with balancer shafts due to the ruinous faults that can occur with these engines, usually the rest of the car is OK and you can pick another engine if you can. 

I've never had a Japanese car, but I'd consider a Lexus seriously (I did, but ended up with the BMW) but I think that's more due to the HSD; I like the idea of a Hybrid for some reason. I've always kinda wanted (but never had the reason to buy) an MX-5 as everyone who I've spoken to who has had one loved it, but I'd probably veer off and buy a Fiat Barchetta because it's rarer and more interesting.

I've never owned a new car in my life and I've never paid labour on a service and I only ever visit a mates garage for MoT's and the odd computer scan. I'm a trained mechanic and know my way around a car so maintain everything myself, even the Porsche so dealers/aftercare isn't a consideration at all.

I dislike a lot of modern cars because they are all the same and are sold like white goods, with brochure's full of sales BS and outright lies (fuel economy for example). I really like Citroens because they are different, particularly the C5 & C6. Alfa Romeo are disappointing ATM, since the 159/Brera/946 Spider went, the Mito and Giulietta are a bit dull, Fiat like and from some angles, ugly. Though their new 4C and Spider should change that.

Basically, I like old cars, I buy a car based on how it makes me feel, because that's why we have them isn't it? They need to have some emotional attachment otherwise they are no different to the fridges/washing machines we buy; function but soulless (my opinion of a VW/Audi), and I find a lot of modern cars dull and boring, hence I have a 1980 car, 2 2001 cars (Though neither of them feel it; the Merc feels older and the BMW feels newer) and one 2004 car, and that's about as new as I'll go; it gets boring after that. I find driving a 20 year old car is so much more fun then the modern equivalent; it's real driving, but maybe I'm showing my age there, even though I'm only 29 :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't necessarily dislike any brand, I like cars in general and find them all interesting to a certain extent. I like the technology, design etc. Sometimes I won't like a certain car because the styling's just not for me, nothing to do with what it is though.

I've previously avoided VAG just because I thought they were over priced. I've always thought they were good cars, but they just didn't represent good enough value for me but I think a lot of other manufacturers are going that way now anyway.

What does bug me though, and I'm not hating, is "image cars". You know the ones, VAG are a brilliant example as they reach from Skoda to Audi - The Fabia and A1 are based on the same platform, I'm not sure what the percentage of common parts is but just look at the price difference for that Audi badge!

Guess it just bugs me that people buy a badge and some like to pose like muppets in their cars. Obviously, this is only a percentage of Audi, BMW, Merc etc drivers that do that. Suppose the worst posers are girls in Mini's who wear sunglasses constantly


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

to add to my first post,
I don't like VAG cars. Don't like the previous christmas tree lighting from the audi's and now they make the VW and Seat look like audi's... then whats the point in the different brands?

I used to love ford, but they were petrols. I then had waaaay to many problems with my mondeo diesel. and the usual rust. Now they have moved to PSA engines, so I stay away from the brand. although I do like the new mondeo design!

The thing that also bothers me with peugeot and citroen is the suspension. I know this is a reason why a lot of people like them, but if I drive over a bump with my BMW, it bumps 1 time and is good again. If I drive over that same bump with my ( companies) peugeot, it keeps wobbeling for half the street, making me seasick... There newest commercial says they are have they are made to feel the direct contact with the road. But if there is 1 thing they don't have, it's feeling direct contact with the road, it floats above it. quite annoying ( for me)


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

PugIain said:


> I drove a Hyundai Amica (got it as a courtesy car while my 406 was in for service) once, and the controls were a_r_se about face. I kept putting the wipers on as well


You mean they are the right way round :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

danwel said:


> Hmmm, I see this thread getting locked fairly quickly lol


Looks like you have been proved wrong


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> to add to my first post,
> I don't like VAG cars. Don't like the previous christmas tree lighting from the audi's and now they make the VW and Seat look like audi's... then whats the point in the different brands?
> 
> I used to love ford, but they were petrols. I then had waaaay to many problems with my mondeo diesel. and the usual rust. Now they have moved to PSA engines, so I stay away from the brand. although I do like the new mondeo design!
> ...


I don't like fords, their syling is a bit bland for me, I am also not to keen on Peugeot, for me ride quality is not great as you mentioned particualy suspention. The Japanese and German brands appeal to me more.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

asonda said:


> What makes you dislike a certain a brand etc? Let us know anything you want, poor dealer service? Car fell apart?


Answering the question in the thread title I'd say 'because of users like RP being the pigeon* in the thread'.

Answering the question I quoted above I'd say I don't dislike any brand. I dislike most of the cars a brand comes out with in some cases and they are generally Peugeot, Citroen and Renault. Example is I really wanted to like the DS3 but when I looked at it inside I hated it. I used to love Peugeot and one of my favorite cars was my 106 (I'd still love a 106 GTI) but I think the stuff they come out with is horrible. I think the new Clio looks like it was designed by a toddler with a crayon.

None of this means I wouldn't buy one and none of it is anything to do with the brand, it's just some brands do things I don't particularly like with their cars at certain times. I've owned 8 cars and each one has been from a different brand (not even same parent company).

*Arguing with an idiot is like playing chess with a pigeon. They'll come down onto the board, knock everything over, **** all over the place then strut around like they won.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

I hate french cars yet keep coming back to them.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

nanoman said:


> i think the new clio looks like it was designed by a toddler with a crayon.


+1


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well you see I really like the look of the new Clio. Generally I like french cars - I've owned 3 Peugeots up to now. Never really been a Citroen fan having said that.

German cars tend to be conservative in their design however some do attract me but not that many I'm afraid.

I'm lucky in that I've never had any big problems with any of the cars I've owned so reliability has never been a problem for me. I just go with the looks of the car primarily although as I'm getting older, speed is something that is attracting me more and more.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

This has been a really good read, and thought I would add my opinions too.

I have a strong pull toward BMW, owned more BMW's than any other make, I adore Alfa's had a 164 twin spark in 1993 for two years and i lived up to it's reputation of unreliability.

I prefer Vauxhall to Ford despite starting out Loving! Fords with Mk1 Granada's Mk3 Capri's and Mk4 Cortina's all in the garage at one point or another.

I love American Muscle Cars, Trans Am's, Corvette's Camaro's, owned maybe a dozen over the years but would not own one today.

I would be wary buying a French brand, would happliy Buy an Italian such as a Fiat 500 or Alfa 159, I don't mean Lottery win cars like Maserati Lamborghini and Ferarri's

I would not feel "comfortable" in a Dacia, a Proton or the like, but would have no issue in Japanese or Korean.

I suspect opinions are pre-conceived from elders parents peer groups more than factually based?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

smegal said:


> I hate french cars yet keep coming back to them.


Like a boomarang :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Appropriate:


----------

